Entrepreneurs who lost absolutely everything. How did you spring back up? - atlet
======
malux85
I didn’t become homeless, but my startup drained all of my cash, and then into
debt as I tried to turn it around.

I was forced to go back into consulting. It was a sad time because I felt like
failure.

But then 6 months of consulting I met lots of cool, smart people, and also
lots of “dead inside” just collecting pay cheques people. Both of these served
as positive and negative examples of how to be.

After a couple of weeks he sadness wore off, I learnt the lessons from it, and
the entrepreneurial itch kicked in again.

The entrepenurial itch is actually an addiction to progress, once the
addiction kicked in again I was back.

If you’re suffering from this go meet some people and get perspective, it
helped me a lot

~~~
slipwalker
pretty much the same story here, except for the "renewed entrepreneurial
itch".

Over 14 years struggling with my (micro-)consulting company, _all_ the money i
made from one project would be spent paying employees and fixed expenses,
while trying to sell the next project. Labor lawsuits and taxes piling up, and
then ( with roughly USD100,000 in debt with government ) went back to the
corporate cubicles. Working a lot less hours, and earning a lot more, with no
civil or labor obligations to worry about. Looking forward for the next 4
years to finish paying the debt.

------
madamelic
You should look at Chris Sacca's story. I am not sure how much of it is real
or fake but I assume it is at least rooted in truth.

------
oooooof
I paid everyone back who was financially out by working and saving for many
years.

